# Mr D invades Tenerife



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

If you like sun, heat and sandy beaches *Tenerife* is certainly the place to be..

All you gotta do is put up with about a million old people...


----------



## Forza Raalte (Sep 18, 2004)

hno: Nothing in those pictures shows something typical Spansih


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Forza Raalte said:


> hno: Nothing in those pictures shows something typical Spansih


No offense, but why would I travel 4000km to a remote spot off the coast of Africa to see something typical Spanish?

Greenland doesn't look especially Danish either, nor would I want it to...


----------



## The misanthropist (May 25, 2006)

I think what he's trying to say is that your pictures show tourist resorts, and tourist resorts tend to look alike all around the world. Next time you go to Tenerife check out the cities of Santa Cruz and La Laguna for a real taste of Tenerife city living.


----------



## opium (Apr 10, 2006)

What country is this?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^ It's a Spainish owned island off the coast of Africa.. ( part of the Canaries )



The misanthropist said:


> I think what he's trying to say is that your pictures show tourist resorts, and tourist resorts tend to look alike all around the world. Next time you go to Tenerife check out the cities of Santa Cruz and La Laguna for a real taste of Tenerife city living.


I did go to Santa Cruz and while I did find it nice and all it just didn't have anything specific that made the cut when I chose what pictures to show...

Tenerife is a vacation island with almost as many tourists as residents - sunny weather, sandy beaches and resorts are what people come there for, not the typical Spanish 60's and 70's blocks - there's plenty of that back on the mainland...

Also my picture threads are not photo documents - they are pics of what I liked and think people might like too..


----------



## Anaga (Feb 24, 2003)

Some Santa Cruz pics, the capital city. Pop: 224.000.
Really we don't like the touristic part of the island very much. Santa Cruz and La Laguna are very interesting cities, for living and for visiting.

SANTA CRUZ:


















Santiago Calatrava's Tenerife Opera House (2003, 60 m):


































































The tallest building of the city (las torres de Santa Cruz, 120 m), now it has a twin nearly completed:


































































A render with the new projects. The brown and white towers are not definitive.









Other places of the city:


----------



## WinoSoul (Sep 14, 2005)

I´ve never seen pics of Tenerife! Great place!!


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

These pics are from Los Americas right? if so, which hotel did you stay in?


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Danish_guy said:


> These pics are from Los Americas right? if so, which hotel did you stay in?


Yep and from Los Christianos - where I stayed at the Paradise Park Resort and Hotel thingy...


----------



## Hviid (Jan 8, 2005)

So... sunny... so... warm... so... :drool:

Cool photos of a not so "cool" place...  Thanks for showing...
How come u never posted this in the S&B forum?


----------



## oliver999 (Aug 4, 2006)

i dont like warm weather, but the scnery is stunning.


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

^it was only about 25-28C so it wasn't too bad 



DLL_4ever said:


> So... sunny... so... warm... so... :drool:
> 
> Cool photos of a not so "cool" place...  Thanks for showing...
> How come u never posted this in the S&B forum?


Thanks - I did't want to flood the place with "non S&B pics"...


----------



## Liam-Manchester (Dec 29, 2004)

I find Tenerife very interesting, I've been a couple of times. The weather is always very pleasant (all year round) and the scenery is spectacular. I think to fully appreciate Tenerife you need to either rent a car and drive around the island or take bus trips to Mount Teide, Santa Cruz etc.


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Heh that looks like Florida! 

Very interesting town, I had never seen any pics from the Canarias. Thank you very much!


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

schmidt said:


> Heh that looks like Florida!


It has a very different feel... but both places are packed with old people 



schmidt said:


> Very interesting town, I had never seen any pics from the Canarias. Thank you very much!


No problem - thank you for viewing them :cheers1:


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

Mr_Denmark said:


> Yep and from Los Christianos - where I stayed at the Paradise Park Resort and Hotel thingy...


Cool i was there last year. a Quite nice place


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Danish_guy said:


> Cool i was there last year. a Quite nice place


At Paridise Park or just the Los Cristianos/Americas area?


----------



## ilikehotdogsalot (Mar 29, 2007)

I love this picture. Clean, sleek road, nice looking European cars and apartments, and a gorgeous Volcano [?] looming in the background. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

love the scenery


----------



## goschio (Dec 2, 2002)

Yes, the last pic looks really great.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great pics kay:
But i dont think that is a volcano in ^^ picture


----------



## Tymel (Jan 9, 2007)

Seems interesting. Never heard of this place before tho. 

Nice pics.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

Beautiful pictures! I had always wanted to see pictures of this island. Great job, keep posting more please


----------



## Benonie (Dec 21, 2005)

christos-greece said:


> Great pics kay:
> But i dont think that is a volcano in ^^ picture


It doesn't look like a volcano, but Tenerife is an vulcanic island, as the other Canarian islands are as wel.
I would like to visit Tenerife once, just to climb the famous, huge, gorgeous vulcano Pico del Teide. When we visit Grand Canaria 4 years ago, we could see the vulcano from the house we stayed in, and it impressed us very much.
Nice pics from Mr.D, but I don't like those tourist resorts at all.
Santa Cruz looks much more interesting.


----------



## omarkitek (May 4, 2011)

confirmed.

I'am from Tenerife and that is a mountain, not a volcano.


----------

